# LED Project



## gryghost (Jul 1, 2013)

I am starting a new project for some high power LED fixtures for a store front. There will be 4 fixtures with up & down lenses to light the building/sidewalk.

I want to use 20w or 30w high power LED chips (one each for up & down) for a total of 160w-240w of light (8 chips, 2 per fixture). These chips are preferred to be RGB and be able to fade and dim.

Here is my problem. I have not been able to find a power supply / controller that would seem to be able to handle this much wattage.

Is there something currently on the market that would facilitate my needs, or am I looking at something that needs to be custom built?


----------



## Ken_McE (Jul 11, 2013)

1.) What voltage?

2.) do they all have to be on the same power supply?

_Is there something currently on the market that would facilitate my needs, or am I looking at something that needs to be custom built?_

Look at stage and club lighting products.


----------



## SemiMan (Jul 14, 2013)

Buy off the shelf or you are violating electrical codes without inspection most likely. Reliable outdoor fixtures are not easy either.

Semiman

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## gryghost (Aug 11, 2013)

Voltage: 120vAC
And yes, they need to be on the same power supply / controller so that they can fade in unison.

I have been able to find a power supply that can handle these chips, but the controllers out there only seem to be able to handle things like strip lighting (6 - 9 watts).

I will definitely have to look into the stage lighting products.


----------

